# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Cần giúp đỡ!!!

## huynhlam088

sao hồi trước mình xem phim có cả nhạc và tiếng nói, bây giờ xem phim chỉ nghe được mỗi nhạc trong phim thôi còn các nhân vật trong phim nói đều không có tiếng gì cả, các dây cắm loa đều bình thường, nếu ai biết xin trả lời gấp (game cũng bị như này) . thanks

----------


## bonbonmedia

đó là chưa có driver âm thanh .bạn nói tên main + model mình tim cho .

----------


## vip-yte

> đó là chưa có driver âm thanh .bạn nói tên main + model mình tim cho .


"chưa có driver âm thanh" mà sao lại "*nghe được mỗi nhạc trong phim* thôi còn các nhân vật trong phim nói đều không có tiếng gì cả", bó tay!

----------


## ghostdarkgs

cái này cũng có thể là do bạn chỉnh ở loa của bạn thôi
trong loa có thể cho đc tiếng nói nhỏ và rất nhỏ
vì vậy bạn xem lại loa đi
rồi thủ xem bộ phim khác ở 1 trang khác xem sao có thể là do bộ phim đó
chứ thiếu driver thì không thể nào đâu

----------


## tuanankpn

> "chưa có driver âm thanh" mà sao lại "*nghe được mỗi nhạc trong phim* thôi còn các nhân vật trong phim nói đều không có tiếng gì cả", bó tay!



thì bạn ấy nói là trước đó . còn trước từ bao giờ thi ko biết .nên mình nghĩ trước đó thì máy bình thường .nhưng sau đó bị lỗi gì đó về driver lên bị tình trạng trên

----------


## Tretholotomo1992

chỉnh trong phần mềm phim coi thử có chỉnh âm thanh max chưa? trong game thì chỉnh phần audio 
bạn thử lấy 1 cái loa mới gắn vào thử xem sao?
hya như trên cài lại driver âm thanh 
chúc may mắn!

----------

